
CoJS – Broadcast/follow JavaScript editor - benjaminbenben
https://www.cojs.co/
======
benjaminbenben
I've been working on this over the last couple of weeks. The idea is that you
can can start a session (click the number at the bottom and choose
"independent"). Then other devices can subscribe to it (by entering the id as
'other').

I've built it for: * demos during talks * workshop/hack sessions

…seems to work okay so far, but I'd love to know what people think.

~~~
brudgers
0: If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN", because there
is something to play with and want feedback. Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

1: Right now, the page does not pass the 'what is it?' test at a meaningful
level. I mean I know I'm looking at some JavaScript and something that looks
like it's output, but after reading your comment that's not the important bit.

2: For feedback purposes, I think providing instruction/explanation on the
page would be a big improvement. That could be as simple as the explanation
you just provided. The implementation could be as minimal as commenting the
code or more elaborately an HTML "header".

3: As a tool shared with other people, 'What it is' is the first thing people
need to know. So a "product" landing page (could be as simple as text) is
probably appropriate. to move instructions out of the implementation. A more
elaborate version might have a hyperlink to a code repository...'how to get
it' is probably the second piece of infrastructure for a "product".

4: Using Firefox, "back" was broken.

5: It's not clear what javascript functionality is available and what is not.
I could create DOM elements but not add them to the output. That's the sort of
documentation that a 'product' needs.

Good luck.

